# Sorting out "Chuckits"



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

I want to buy a Chuckit for my upcoming baby, but there are SO MANY kinds of them!!!!

Do I want 26M or 18M or classic, junior or pro or XL???

Glow in the dark??


AAAAHHHHH - too many choices!!!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Have you looked at them in store or just online? I think we have a L size and all that really means is it fits the large size chuckit balls. I wouldn't get anything smaller than that or you'd have to worry about him/her swallowing them. The longer the length of the chuckit stick, the farther the ball is going to travel. Unless you have several acres or visit a very large park often, you don't need a super long one. Just get the basic L chuckit and you'll find yourself buying all the cool chuckit balls later. We can never find one around my house but I've purchased at least a dozen. My favorite is the glow in the dark.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Thank you!!

I see you have the "L" size - is that the only size recommended for Goldens, or will the "M" size work as well?


Thank you!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

The M size is the size of a tennis ball, and that's what we always get. Amazon usually has them far cheaper than our local Petsmart. They disappear easily and we tend to restock often. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

We have the one that is the same length as a stretched arm but honestly we don't use it at all, Ella is a lot more obsessed about the balls itself.

She loves the rubbery ones, same size as tennis ball and we use normal size tennis ball because Ella will just peal all the chuckit tennis balls but not the normal ones.

By using the normal size of tennis ball you'll have bigger refill stock of you have friends that play tennis or if you have a shop that resell used balls. Because there's no such things as too many or enough balls


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I forgot they have the fuzzy ones too. The rubber ultra balls are our choice.


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

That's awesome - thank you!!! I did end up getting the M size for all the reasons you've talked about.

So far, I've just ordered the Ultra-balls.

I'm looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I stumbled upon this thread - and it made me laugh! I had no idea there were that many Chuck It options! I bought my Chuck It 14 years ago when I moved to Toronto. I had never seen them in Montreal - then I moved here and saw them in all the parks, and was like, I NEED one of those! There was only one size to choose from - the size that holds a standard tennis ball - but I got to choose between red and blue (red!) and I have had it ever since. Ten years of daily use with my last dog, and three years and counting with my current girl. I always say, it was the best $13 I ever spent. :smile2:


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

I too have and recommend the Medium size. The glow in the dark balls and the non-round green balls are Princess Daisy's favorites. She likes to fetch 3 times, <in Sean Connery's Captain Marko Ramius voice> and "3 times only" when I get home from work at midnight thirty.

And she will skin a normal tennis ball as soon as she gets her mouth on it.

Chuckit balls are the only toy that lasts more than an hour.


Max


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

We always buy the medium chick-it balls. And a new one is not quite the same as an aged one! Jess will not retrieve tennis balls. He will run up, sniff, and walk away. And he also has a limit to how many times he will fetch. When he lays in the bushes I know he's done.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

We like the Medium-sized ones here - Abby is a ball fiend, and the Ultra and Squeaker Medium Chuck-It balls are her favorites. Abby has one Large size ball - I think it's the glow-in-the-dark kind - which she really only plays with when I insist (i.e., when throwing the ball for her after dark). 

We've got a couple different launchers, but I can't really tell the difference between them (they're different lengths, I think, and have slightly different handles). If you can try them out in the store before ordering, I'd go with whatever feels comfiest to hold and throw for you!


----------



## anamcouto (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeah exactly those ones, Ella carries one in her mouth pretty much the entire day and if I allow 2 out if the box is really funny because she doesn't know which she likes best!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> I stumbled upon this thread - and it made me laugh! I had no idea there were that many Chuck It options! I bought my Chuck It 14 years ago when I moved to Toronto. I had never seen them in Montreal - then I moved here and saw them in all the parks, and was like, I NEED one of those! There was only one size to choose from - the size that holds a standard tennis ball - but I got to choose between red and blue (red!) and I have had it ever since. Ten years of daily use with my last dog, and three years and counting with my current girl. I always say, it was the best $13 I ever spent. :smile2:


It's unreal isn't it?

I watched my friend's golden girl one year over the Holidays and she included her Chuck it with her things. They are fantastic.........

I decided to get one after she went back home because my Remy loved it
Thought it was going to be a quick trip to PetsMart to get one, had no idea there were so many different options........ I ended up getting a bright green one, got the regular size tennis balls originally. My boy prefers the Rubber balls. My friend's girl only likes the squeaky balls......... interesting their preferences. 

I wish I'd invented this, it's the best.........
Lifesaver for your arm, I can whip it much further than I could ever throw it and my boy gets a good work out. He also enjoys just chewing on the balls afterwards too.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer's favorite is the glow in the dark ball. It's the only toy (besides a stick lol) that he'll fetch for.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

I also say that I wish I invented any of the ChuckIt Toys. I use the large for my 75lb GR. If you have a smaller GR, then I would recommend the medium. 

My GR doesn't like the orange tennis version that comes with the stick. He likes the plastic ones...even the squeaky ones. 

If anyone brings plastic chuckit balls to the park, he takes them...medium or large.

The average tennis ball is in between the medium and large ChuckIt stick..for obvious reasons. 

ValuePetSupplies sells the stick and balls for a good price. Best way is to order balls a 1ct as it is cheaper than a 2 ct.

HomeGoods tends to have Chuck It products often as better pricing than at Petco or PetSmart but at much smaller selections.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

In our own yard we use the medium orange plastic ball with the original length chuckit. The orange ball is easy to spot if it gets dropped somewhere and the plastic is more durable. The longer chuckit will give you a longer throw.

When we're out on our walks on conservation land we use the shorter chuckit with regular tennis balls. If you have a jacket with large pockets you can actually put the shorter chuckit away in a pocket if need be. I found being out where there might be off leash dogs that I was occasionally mobbed by a ball crazy Lab or Golden while carrying the regular chuckit. And using old tennis balls, it's less important if the ball somehow gets lost out there. Today when we were out I noticed that someone had left a shopping bag full of tennis balls next to the poop bag dispenser and trash bin for all the dogs that like to retrieve balls. Many people use the chuckit there but I've also seen people use tennis racquets or lacrosse sticks to get some real distance for their dogs.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Duplicate post.


----------

